# Introducing Everyone...



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got behind on my pictures, so here is everybody!

Karma's two born March 6th (Girl,Boy)
Rachel's two born March 6th (Girl, Boy)
Tatonka's three born March 13th (Girl, Girl, Girl)
Bandi's three born March 15th (Girl, Girl, Boy)
Valentine's single March 19th (Boy)

We have one ff left to kid (Stormy) and she doesn't look far behind, so will add hers her when it/they arrive!
Our pyrs are doing so awesome with the babies, especially Berger and Troop. Tuteur stays more on the periimeter (Berger banished her for a rough housing infraction). Troop stays all day at the "daycare tree" and when one baby wanders off he gets behind it and nudges it with his nose until it goes back to the tree. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice........ :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are some colorful kids! Good luck with your last doe. :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they look happy and playful!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :greengrin:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cute babies


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm jealous!! Beautiful babies AND green grass! Congrats!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Farmgirl675 said:


> I'm jealous!! Beautiful babies AND green grass! Congrats!!


I would have to agree


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. It is nice to have dropped the hay bill until November! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are way too cute! I love your LGD's in the other post, they definitely look like they are enjoying their job!! It's fun trying to keep up with them all though isn't it? hehe!!!


----------

